# 3 Long Beeps On Post



## matrix4 (Oct 19, 2002)

HI THERE!
any help please!
i did put an K7VM2 motherboard in pc,now when i try to boot,
i get 3 long beeps!
anybody has an idea?
thanks for help!
matrix


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Could be RAM (memory) problem


----------



## maxibhoy (Jan 19, 2006)

Try taking out your memory and reseating. three beeps indicates memory problem. Max


----------



## matrix4 (Oct 19, 2002)

hi there!
i thing i put an sdram in the slot,do i have to put ddr memory?
matrix


----------



## maxibhoy (Jan 19, 2006)

Your board supports both double data rate and single data rate memory. Did you try reseating it? Also try with just one stick and swap which one about.


----------



## matrix4 (Oct 19, 2002)

yes i tried to reseating it too.same thing.
i must say,i did not plug in any component in the back.(maybe thats why?)
matrix


----------



## buddythedog (Feb 18, 2005)

Three long beeps is also a keyboard error. Do you get anything up on your screen when you turn your computer on?


----------



## maxibhoy (Jan 19, 2006)

You're right buddythedog three beeps can be keyboard. Depends on the bios although 3 beeps wether long or short usually indicates some sort of memory problem. However not deffinitley. What bios does your board have. This information will be in your mb manual. What do you mean about not plugging any component in the back. What components? Back?


----------



## matrix4 (Oct 19, 2002)

i did not plug in the monitor yet!
matrix


----------



## maxibhoy (Jan 19, 2006)

That shouldn't cause any beeps but why not?


----------



## buddythedog (Feb 18, 2005)

Plug it in!


----------



## matrix4 (Oct 19, 2002)

hi there!
you right,now i pluged the monitor in,and get 2 short beeps and one long.
on the boot screen it tells me cmos settings wrong,push F2 for setup.
whats now wrong?
thanks
matrix


----------



## maxibhoy (Jan 19, 2006)

No idea but i'd start by clearing the cmos settings by shorting the cmos jumper. Refer to manual to find it. Should be near cmos battery. Otherwise take battery out and leave for 30secs. then try booting.


----------



## buddythedog (Feb 18, 2005)

Not sure what those beeps are telling you or what happened to the 3 beeps, but press F2 like it says. Go into setup choose Default values, Save and Exit. See what happens.


----------



## matrix4 (Oct 19, 2002)

i remember,somebody told me if you change the mobo you have to install windows again.
matrix


----------



## buddythedog (Feb 18, 2005)

That's another problem. You've haven't gotten that far yet. First try what I suggested.


----------



## matrix4 (Oct 19, 2002)

ok!
thanks


----------



## matrix4 (Oct 19, 2002)

i did that.
now i get the message(ide error i should change my stand alone drive to master)
what does that mean?
matrix


----------



## buddythedog (Feb 18, 2005)

Have the beeps gone away? I think from your specs that you have two hard drives. How do you have them hooked up? Same IDE cable? Master and Slave? Cable Select?


----------



## matrix4 (Oct 19, 2002)

beeps are gone.
one hard drive and one burner.
each on one cable.(the specs.are for my other pc)
matrix


----------



## buddythedog (Feb 18, 2005)

What is the make of the HD?


----------



## matrix4 (Oct 19, 2002)

maxtor


----------



## buddythedog (Feb 18, 2005)

The jumpers on the back of both the HD and CD (or DVD if that's what it is) should be set to "master".


----------



## matrix4 (Oct 19, 2002)

now i took one cable out,and put harddrive and burner on one ide cable and it works know.
but i have to install windows again.
thanks for help!
matrix


----------



## buddythedog (Feb 18, 2005)

By now you may have already reinstalled Windows, but if you haven't sometimes you can get away with a repair install.


----------



## maxibhoy (Jan 19, 2006)

> Not sure what those beeps are telling you or what happened to the 3 beeps, but press F2 like it says. Go into setup choose Default values, Save and Exit. See what happens.


Of course he can get into bios. Silly me.


----------



## matrix4 (Oct 19, 2002)

thanks guys!
i did a windows repair.everything is fine now.
matrix


----------



## maxibhoy (Jan 19, 2006)

Halleleuja!!! Well Done. Glad you got there in the end. Max


----------

